# Tomorrow



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Who is fishing tomorrow 11/21???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Not me...I got work from 5:50 am to 5 - whenever...lol

Good fishing to whoever goes out!

Don.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Looking a little rough tomorrow. Thanksgiving day looks like glass but I tried a holiday once and still hear about it. Hoping for Friday and Sunday for me. Been 3 months so ,its time to get that newer lund out.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

island troller said:


> Looking a little rough tomorrow. Thanksgiving day looks like glass but I tried a holiday once and still hear about it. Hoping for Friday and Sunday for me. Been 3 months so ,its time to get that newer lund out.


If I remember correctly Al, it was a Christmas Day and I saw you at the launch. 
I sure am liking the forecast for Thanksgiving day, I think I could be back in time for dinner.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm going Thanksgiving, I just bring my wife so the rest of the family is pissed it's easier in the long run when the one you live with is in the hot water with you!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I sent my son a txt. Said: “ Weather looks good Thurs. Think you can swing it?” He calls me right back: “Dad, have you talked to Mom???” I had to explain it was my poor attempt at a joke! My wife is a great sport but my life would not be worth living if I was “gone fishing” on Thanksgiving!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

priorities are key


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

I need to start my diet so I'm fishing Thanksgiving, good way to cut calories . Walleye for Christmas dinner will make them forget Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Fish 5am-10am, fry a turkey and eat Thanksgiving dinner 11am-4:30pm...fish 5pm -1am.
Sounds reasonable but most of us could pull it off...lol.
Happy Thanksgiving forum. Be safe and be thankful! Some of us are blessed more then others but we are all blessed.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Wrong thread.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Not fishing tomorrow !!Agreed my wife gives me a pretty long leash but if I tried thanksgiving with two little one she would own half of everything cheaper just to eat turkey and think of what might of been 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to those who do go . We have my families thanksgiving Thurs and my wifes family on Fri . So I'm out both days . I hope to go Sunday and any fishable day next week . Not looking too great tho


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

PDNaz said:


> If I remember correctly Al, it was a Christmas Day and I saw you at the launch.
> I sure am liking the forecast for Thanksgiving day, I think I could be back in time for dinner.


You are correct Dan Christmas morning. Not tomorrow but just maybe Thursday morning. Launch out out of Mazurick, fish 2 hours in front of lighthouse and be back home before she wakes up. Hmmm. Possibility. It sure looks calm for Thursday too.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Ive fished Christmas, thanksgiving, and my first and many after anniversary’s. March 25. Jig bite. Maybe why I’m divorced now? Worth it!


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

I am working till 4:30 a.m. going to go home get some sleep and try to go out in the afternoon if it's not too rough


----------



## jimvollmar (Sep 22, 2014)

KPI said:


> Who is fishing tomorrow 11/21???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimvollmar (Sep 22, 2014)

KPI said:


> Who is fishing tomorrow 11/21???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimvollmar (Sep 22, 2014)

25 degrees in the morning


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes weather forecast has deteriorated some for tomorrow morning since earlier forecast this week. Probably a good thing.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

I hate dealing with ice on the line and reels, I'll see you all Sunday.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I asked my wife for sex all day on thanksgiving, she said "why don’t you go fising".....ok!


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

island troller said:


> Looking a little rough tomorrow. Thanksgiving day looks like glass but I tried a holiday once and still hear about it. Hoping for Friday and Sunday for me. Been 3 months so ,its time to get that newer lund out.


Al I'll be out Fri Sun at Huron. Give me a call if ya wanna work together


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Earthworms, catch a big one and win $40,000. I'd bet that will put her in the mood. (to remodel the kitchen!)


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Pistols Charters said:


> Al I'll be out Fri Sun at Huron. Give me a call if ya wanna work together


May have to work now friday am but definitely Sunday will be in touch with you.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

As much as I hate to it's time to take the braid off and put the mono on due to cold weather conditions! About to go hit the break wall between Cleveland and Edgewater will post results when I come off the lake. Hopefully I'll do better than last weekend catching 1 walleye on flicker minnow Pro firetiger and losing one behind the boat. Speed was 1.7 mph 32 foot of water during the day and one steelhead casting a hair jig with half a crawler in 10 f o w. I know it's going to be cold as hell but I have a 20 pound propane cylinder with a large heater on top of it that says I'll be much warmer out there than I would be walking through a field with a dog that doesn't really know how to hunt, looking for a bird that can barely get out of its own way..... Happy Thanksgiving everyone and I will post results when I arrive home


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

I plan on fishing Friday. Somewhere Huron to Kelly’s Island.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll be out Friday mid morning. Happy to work with everyone. Good luck all!


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

island troller said:


> May have to work now friday am but definitely Sunday will be in touch with you.


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

Nitrofish and I will be launching out of Huron at 8 am. We are happy to work with anyone nearby on the radios to stay on some fish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

How is the wind out of Huron, thinking of hooking boat up


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

undertaker said:


> How is the wind out of Huron, thinking of hooking boat up


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

PDNaz said:


> I was wondering the same thing


Me Too


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Not

Not bad out here 1_2 out 2 miles


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

thanks


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

island troller said:


> Me Too


It's not bad about 2 Footers out here


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

You finding any bigger fish, we been catching tons of 3 pounders out there.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sorry for the double reply. Didn't think it posted the first one. No we caught smaller fish today too. One was about 6 lbs , lots of marks but a slow day for the most part.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Lots of marks in 30 - 35 foot of water. Our fish came 100 back at 1.7 mph. Good quality fish. Fished out of Cranberry, Huron state dock was packed crazy


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Got 9 last night downtown. 1 was a 9# I let go. My good deed for the year. Action was very concentrated heard a lot of guys fishing 45'+ and getting decent# of fish one guy at the dock had 20 yeller bellies


----------



## MarknFish (Jan 11, 2013)

undertaker said:


> Lots of marks in 30 - 35 foot of water. Our fish came 100 back at 1.7 mph. Good quality fish. Fished out of Cranberry, Huron state dock was packed crazy


I can only imagine what Sunday will look like at Huron Dock. I plan on being there in the thick of it.....


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

I made it out Friday with buddy and his son-not in brawl or ever fished Erie. Watched for fish from Huron out to couple miles short of dump, some marks. Started fishing with 2 bandits on port boards 40 & 80 back, 2 jointed deep huskies starboard 40 & 100 back, 2 P10s starboard dipsys 40 on 1 and 60 on 3 setting. 40 FOW SOG 1.5-1.7 Couldn’t get anything to bite. Did variations in leads. Some really good marks NW corner of dump. We eventually picked 2 16”, then a skinny 26” on P10. Went about 2 miles north of dump to 45 fow. Tried 1oz ahead JHJs, put reef runner rip sticks on dipsys. Trolled back same line to Huron with few more 23”s in 38-35 FOW. Finished 3:15 with 7. Never really did find good marks to fish. Boats were scattered everywhere you could see. Parking lot at Huron still nearly full with as many boats coming in as leaving at 4:00. Turkey was ready when I got home 6:30 for dinner with daughter and guest. Wife not upset I was half hour late. Good day. Hoping for better next week!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

MarknFish said:


> I can only imagine what Sunday will look like at Huron Dock. I plan on being there in the thick of it..... [/QUOTE
> 
> It will be filled up. The question is by what time.


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

Did you get any fish on the dipsy w/p10s


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

The P10 on 1 set 50 back in 44 fow took the biggest fish. Turned out to be 24” measured at cleaning. I went to check lines, bumped rod to trip dipsy and found it was on.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Iwindsurf was off today went out of Huron it was nice out I thought it was breezy but I think 1-3 s today was going to bag the trip but went also had a first one my boat a Muskie took pic let it go on a deep husky purple Muskie was Friday morning














pretty cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Launched] early Sunday morning 2 hours before Daybreak out ofout of Vermillion River, haven't fished this area in about 5 years. Put lines out immediately heading Northwest toward the plantation and the castle area. Started putting lines out in13 fow. 1. 5 to 2mph seemed like the slower the better. Had a fish on approximately every 15 or 20 minutes. Only took fish on a Westward troll other than that ,
Couldn'tseem to find any definitive pattern, as clown Reef Runner Fire Tiger flicker minnow Pro number 9 , Smithwick Rogue shallow diver with no assist and single bladed worm harness number 4 gold and greenColorado blade all caught fish. Most of the marks seemed to be from halfway up the water column to the surface did not see many marks near the bottom. fished between 13 & 32 fow. Caught my sixthed fish at Daybreak, and couldn't find another walleye to fun fish for the rest of the day.fished untill 2 p. M. Only catching one Steelhead and one fish that I have never seen before going to try again Friday night probably into Saturday morning. Will post results. Steelhead and other fish were both released unharmed.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Did that last fish look like some kind of carp? Maybe whitefish?


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

FarmerChris said:


> Did that last fish look like some kind of carp? Maybe whitefish?


Whitefish are rare to catch and supposedly very good table fare. Researched a bit and found this info. 
They would be spawning now where you caught this fish. 

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/species-guide-index/fish/lake-whitefish


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

FarmerChris said:


> Whitefish are rare to catch and supposedly very good table fare. Researched a bit and found this info.
> They would be spawning now where you caught this fish.
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/species-guide-index/fish/lake-whitefish


Did you know: Lake whitefish has greenish-brown scales on the back, silver scales on the sides and silver-white scales on the belly. softschools.com


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

I definitely think you're right about the white fish as I did some research as well. Have fished the lake for 30 years+and have not ever heard nor seen of 1 until last week my friend caught one in the same area, his was 24 in. And very thick like a football he thought he had his 13-pound Walter on the end of his line. What a diverse ecosystem!


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

whitefish are very tasty!


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

I have fished for them in lake huron, Oscoda, MI, this time of year with a jig & slip bobber, they are excellent table fare.


----------

